

Show HN: Chat in a virtual world - Node Knockout entry - newy
http://minilife.me/

======
m1
Urgh, sign in with facebook? Pretty cool otherwise.

~~~
JonLim
This was my reservation as well. I'm pretty stingy about who I give Facebook
access to.

~~~
CyruzDraxs
Was going to do Twitter also, but didn't have enough time.

------
cmars
[f] Sign in with Facebook

 _closes tab_

~~~
CyruzDraxs
That's kind of the whole point of the app.

~~~
cmars
Ok... but I won't log into these kind of FB-connected sites before seeing a
demo of what it does and what it will do w/ my FB account & contacts. Needs a
video or a sandbox or something.

~~~
CyruzDraxs
It actually doesn't get anything but public info, which you can see in the
permissions request page on Facebook. All it does is grab your name, profile
photo and url. It doesn't even store anything in a database--it's all in-
memory at the moment.

------
lachenmayer
Awesome idea, had great fun racing other people I finally ended up talking to!
Some qualms/suggestions: \- Text wrapping doesn't work properly, the text box
doesn't resize with larger messages, the text just gets cut off. \- If you
miss a message, i.e. someone says something after the message, there is no way
of looking at what they said. Some sort of history would be cool. (Maybe
scroll out a list when you click on the user?) \- It would be cool if you
could hold down the arrow keys to move, right now the movement is one by one.
To be fair, this does make races more fun! (not that big a bother at all, to
be honest!)

Cool idea!

------
harpastum
Sorta similar to an experiment I made a while ago [1]. I do think there's
something to spatially-oriented chat, but it doesn't seem to get much traction

[1] <http://openforum.samwarmuth.com/n/newmap> \-- You're a dot. Move using
the arrow keys, type+enter to talk. You can click on stuff to build walls.
(N.B. doesn't work on firefox)

------
scottostler
I like the concept, and there's a lot of directions you can take it in if you
want to keep working on it.

Our team had a similar theme (<http://psyche.cc>), though we focused on images
instead of text.

------
BoppreH
Very similar to <http://yourworldoftext.com/> , but that one was text only.

I love the concept, but I'm more inclined to Your World of Text because of the
ASCII drawings and anonymity.

------
sil3ntmac
Hey, I made almost the exact same thing a few months ago:

<http://nearish.com>

Drop me an email at joe@nearish.com if you'd like to talk, I am interested in
your solution to scaling.

------
exit
any screenshots? i don't have a fb account and am not about to set one up to
try this.

------
robinduckett
Doesn't work.

~~~
CyruzDraxs
What about it doesn't work?

~~~
sirclueless
Application Error. Check your logs for details.

------
CyruzDraxs
Ascii cocks, yay. >.>

